# Dodge County Lease available for next season



## Danbo251 (Apr 9, 2010)

The Big Rack Hunting club has two openings for the 2010/11 deer/turkey season. We have approx. 2,000acs of prime deer & turkey habitat along the Gum Swamp Creek in Dodge County, Ga.

Full membership price is $3,300.00 per year, per family. Single memberships are available at $1,750.00 per year.

We are a QDM club (going on year #5) with eight (8) members max. A ton of room for everyone to hunt.

Campsite on property available with water, electric & sewer hookups. Hotels & processors nearby. 

Great family club. If you are interested you can email me or call for info and copy of rules. email - danbo251@aol.com or cell - 561-644-6533.

Pics shown are some of the2010 bucks taken.

Hunt safe,

Dan Belcher


----------



## shdw633 (Feb 16, 2012)

Just wanted to say thank you for another great season!!!  Already stoked about next season!!


----------



## hoppie (Feb 17, 2012)

Mercy if the funds were a little better on my end.


----------



## Superracer (Feb 17, 2012)

any openings for next season


----------



## Danbo251 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Shadow,

Glad your crew had a great season so far. For anyone interested, there may be an opening available for next season. Send me your name and contact info if you are interested. (danbo251@aol.com) Member has until March 1st to decide if they want back in next year. 

Cost for a single membership is $ 1,750.00. No family or friends can hunt, but can be in camp. I will send out the club rules to possible members if an opening comes up.

Good hunting to you all,

Danbo251


----------



## Chadx1981 (Feb 18, 2012)

Where about in dodge are you danbo?


----------



## Chadx1981 (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm around Milan is why I was asking


----------



## Danbo251 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Big Rack Hunting Club Opening*

A single membership slot has opened up on our lease 4/14/12. If interested send me an email at: danbo251@aol.com Cost is $1,750.00 per year for all seasons.


----------



## southerndraw (Apr 14, 2012)

No family memberships?


----------



## Danbo251 (Apr 14, 2012)

We have Family Memberships. However, we only have a single available right now.


----------



## Danbo251 (Apr 14, 2012)

Our club is in Chauncey, Ga. Just down the road from Milan.


----------



## shdw633 (May 19, 2012)

*Turkey is over and deer is around the corner!!*

Were ready to rumble this season Dan!!!  We went up and put another 2 tons of food out on the lease last week and checked the cameras.......LOOKIN GOOD!!!  

I did have a conversation with one of our members that said his commitments this year are not going to allow him to get on, does this mean we have a single membership available for this year???


----------



## roscoe54 (May 20, 2012)

shdw633 I join your Club this coming Year. Going up July 4 Weekend if you are up maybe you could show me around.   

   Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Danbo251 (May 20, 2012)

We just had a last minute drop out of one of our Single Members. So, anyone looking for a great QDM club located in Dodge County, Ga., here is your chance to get in. Single membership price is $1,750.00 Email me for any info you may need.


----------



## shdw633 (May 21, 2012)

roscoe54 said:


> shdw633 I join your Club this coming Year. Going up July 4 Weekend if you are up maybe you could show me around.
> 
> Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word



Would love to do that roscoe54 but we are going up the weekend prior to the fourth of July weekend to get our plots ready for planting this fall and finish putting up some stands we got.  If you get a chance to move your time frame up a weekend would definately look forward to meeting with you.  Gonna be a great season this year!!


----------



## bass123 (May 23, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## shdw633 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Another Successful Season is Over!!!*

Just want to say thanks again this year Danbo for another great season!!!  The club had some great success this season with a monster 9 point, a super wide 10 and a beautiful drop tine buck taken during the season!!!  

I understand the economy has gotten the better of a couple of our members, sad to say, so I thought I would bring this to the top of the board so that if someone looking for a great club with great camaraderie and fellowship sees it, they might want to give you a buzz. 

Looking forward to next season but more importantly I am looking forward to the upcoming turkey season!!  Hope to see you up there!!


----------



## shdw633 (Oct 1, 2013)

We have a couple of openings still available on a great club!!  Give Danbo a ring!!


----------

